# Yellow Layer cake, like the old ladies.



## rahimlee54 (Apr 9, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had a recipe for a yellow layer cake like grandma used to make. I have been craving one, but upon looking I am not sure which recipe to go with here. In my area of the country at pot lucks older ladies would always bring in a 7 layer yellow cake with chocolate frosting that is still one of the best desserts I have ever had.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## FryBoy (Apr 9, 2011)

After looking through several of my cookbooks, including several devoted to Southern cooking, I'd try the "Basic Master Recipe for Yellow Cake with Chocolate Butter Cream Frosting and Filling" from Marion Cunningham's _The Fanny Farmer Baking Book,_ pages 307 - 312. It's in the section entitled "About Old American Favorites." Very detailed instructions.


----------



## Moises (Apr 22, 2011)

Well i am not exactly sure about the recipe you want but my mother used to cook it and i like that one and she also did nice chopping and topping and also a juicy one. I liked that and again i will request her to make this again.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the recipe from cooks illustrated.

Pesky


----------

